# Grizzly chucks



## Dman1114 (Sep 15, 2014)

I bought a g4003g about 2 months ago...

Just now I been doing more with it .  I put the 4 jaw chuck on and tried to zero out a piece of 2" round .

I got it within .0005 at 4 inches from the chuck then  when I check it In front of the jaws it's .004 or worst .

Anyhow so when I go to tighten the jaws down they don't seem to clamp down evenly 
Not enough to where I can see it but   It makes contact in the front but now the rear .

This doesn't seem normal to me.   And the 4 jaw is basically useless in this shape.

Maybe I'm misdiagnosing this.  

Anyone else expience this with there's?

Is the replacement gonna be better?

I've looked at getting a better chuck but they seem to be on the pricey side


----------



## 110octane (Sep 15, 2014)

Grizzly technical support is very good.  You might want to give them a call.  High quality chucks are expensive and because of the decline in manual lathes and machinery, more difficult to locate.  A lot of the Asian chucks are on the heavy/crude side.  There is another side too.  I have discussed on another forum at length about a five inch, six jaw, Buck/Forhardt Adjust-A-Tru chuck that I bought new back in 2000 (It was/is an expensive $ chuck).  I have never mistreated the chuck.  The chuck will adjust to within 0.0005" TIR for any given size within its' capacity and will repeat for that specific diameter.  It will not "zero in" on other size round stock chucked in the same set up and will be as much as 0.003" inches out unless adjusted again.  The consensus is that the scroll is not as accurate as it should be.  Buck no longer manufactures these chucks and could care less.

I mention this so as to give you some idea that accuracy by manufacturers does not mean perfection.  In your case, thinking casually without checking the chuck with instruments, it sounds as if the jaws are out of parallel.  This could be in the body of the chuck or in the jaws.  In years past I have heard of machinists using a tool post grinder on the inside of the jaws to "improve" this.  I think that this might only help for one size round bar and would lessen the smaller capacity of the chuck.  Check dimensions and other options before doing something like this.

Having blithered all this and assuming Grizzly does not lend a hand, so to speak, I have had good experience with Bison chucks, although Burnard is also recognized as very good (I have no experience with them).  Occasionally Bison chucks are on sale and ebay has some on occasion.  Another option is to contact Worldwide Chuck Services.  They rebuild a 1953 Logan three jaw chuck for me with outstanding results and they offer remanufacturing services and used reconditioned chucks.  I have no commercially interest in this company, but in my case they were most helpful.  They are reasonable in fees, this does not mean that they are bargain priced, but they are not gougers either.

You probably want to find a good chuck checking guide (maybe someone on here can recommend one) and "go over" the chuck to determine if there is any error.  Grizzly Technical may have some constructive suggestions.

Best of Luck, Geoff


----------



## Dman1114 (Sep 15, 2014)

Just talked to grizzly...

They would like me to check a few more things but and if need be they are gonna send me out a new one


----------



## 110octane (Sep 15, 2014)

Dman1114 said:


> Just talked to grizzly...
> 
> They would like me to check a few more things but and if need be they are gonna send me out a new one



According to most all of the scuttlebutt I have seen on the web, Grizzly stands behind their products if the complaint is reasonable.
Geoff


----------



## Dman1114 (Sep 15, 2014)

So far I have nothing but positive to sAy about the customer service...

We have had a cple other issues they addressed.

They took care of me basicly no ? Asked.  I told them what was wrong they verified with a few ? And I was a happy camper.  Parts were shipped that day


GriZzly takes great care of there customers.


----------



## epanzella (Sep 15, 2014)

Same here. Grizzly took my word and sent me  new item. No hassle. Thanks, Grizzly.


----------



## Dman1114 (Sep 16, 2014)

We'll a new chuck is on the way....

He said they would look it over before sending it out


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 16, 2014)

They have always treated me right. Congrats on the new chuck, and hope it works better.  

Bill


----------



## Dman1114 (Sep 21, 2014)

Well i thought a new one was on the way.....    Turns out that they actually sent me a label to ship back my chuck first.     not a big deal cause I'm not really in a Hurry.  So mine is on the way back and they said they would send a new one when they receive it.


So i asked the Guy if they would credit me the price of the chuck towards a Bison.  He said that they would call me when they receive mine and work it out.  so sounds like i may get a new bison:allgood:


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 21, 2014)

That's even better!  :thumbsup2:

Bill


----------



## Dman1114 (Sep 30, 2014)

Called GriZZLY today to find out what's happening .... They got my old chuck on Friday.  

They said they found it to be defective and are awaiting manager approval to send me out the new. BISON!!!!


----------

